
Exploring speculative execution and evaluation - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/10/02/exploring-speculative-execution-and-evaluation/
======
messel
Would appreciate any corrections and input from HN compiler pros.

The material is new to me, and blogging forces me to try and understand a
topic

